# compreesion fittings on a n.g. line



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I found this on a 1/2" o.d. copper gas line to a water heater. This was up in the ceiling. The threaded nut was machined aluminum, with a rubber grommet, like the old school faucet supplies. The fitting at the heater was a compression dishwasher elbow:furious:
(sorry about the title misspelling)


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

well ummmm, it works for flared.... so it should work for compression?

:whistling2: :no: :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's an explosion waiting to happen

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You should have told me you were visiting my side of Oklahoma.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Yikes!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Gas co. Uses rubber washers like that on plastic services.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was in a bungalow style built in the 40's or 50's. The 2nd owner bricked the basement, and bricked right over all the pipes and romex. A total chimptastic job. The current owner is a union laborer, and knows me from the nukes, and likes my work. I hard piped the water heater, installed a lav, upsized the w.m. drain, and ripped out the old exposed shower valve and galvanised pipe, hid the new pipe in a 4" drop ceiling and installed a pressure balanced valve behind the shower wall. All the exposed pipe was mounted on unistrut. He can't believe the difference, he told me that he knew I would do a good job, but he wasn't expecting all this.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Gas co. Uses rubber washers like that on plastic services.


Have you ever seen a coupling like that? It's a first for me, plus it was aluminum.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Never seen anything like that on gas.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Have you ever seen a coupling like that? It's a first for me, plus it was aluminum.



Nicor used to use those fittings on copper gas services and PAC gas services, now they use plastic compression fittings on poly gas services.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> This was in a bungalow style built in the 40's or 50's. The 2nd owner bricked the basement, and bricked right over all the pipes and romex. A total chimptastic job. The current owner is a union laborer, and knows me from the nukes, and likes my work. I hard piped the water heater, installed a lav, upsized the w.m. drain, and ripped out the old exposed shower valve and galvanised pipe, hid the new pipe in a 4" drop ceiling and installed a pressure balanced valve behind the shower wall. All the exposed pipe was mounted on unistrut. He can't believe the difference, he told me that he knew I would do a good job, but he wasn't expecting all this.


Unistrut? Whats that? :laughing:
But seriously, I used to do all commercial work, & now its all residential. Most people never even seen unistrut, but used in the right residential application, it an awesome choice. I install alot of water powered sump pumps, (even though I know alot of you guys prefer battery, I don't), & I always run the seperate discharge pipe, from back up pump to outside. And usually the existing sump pump discharge pipe, is fastened to wall with bandiron, & ramset nails, with very few of those nails, still holding.I just rip the whole pipe out & start over. Well when you mount 3 pieces of unistrut up the wall, & run the 2 pvc discharge lines, & copper water line, down the wall, on that unisrut, & fasten with proper strut clamps, it definetely gives it the "wow" effect.:yes: And I can't tell you how many jobs I got by word of mouth, when the customer, shows it off to friends, & neighbors.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Nicor used to use those fittings on copper gas services and PAC gas services, now they use plastic compression fittings on poly gas services.


Were they used aboveground, at the meters, or inside?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Were they used aboveground, at the meters, or inside?


I've seen them on meters in older sections of Joliet, and Nicor did indoor gas repairs until liability issues forced them to stop back in the 70's.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

I dug up a n.g. Grill the other day customer complained of a gas odor to the gas company who surprise shut off the service. After we dug it up I found a fitting almost exactly like this except for it was plastic. The gas line it was on was 1/2 inch poly-pipe. Like you it was the first time I had seen a compression coupling on a gas line like that. Flared fittings I see all the time. But that was crazy.3


----------

